# Jr Statesman in Black Palm



## duncsuss (Oct 13, 2012)

I doubt that I'd have chosen to make a pen from black palm, but it was a request I couldn't refuse.

The person who taught me how to turn pens asked me to make this one for her husband (and one in bocote for her -- I didn't get to that one yet). Naturally she provided kits and blanks, and a fair number of additional blanks and ancillary bits & pieces in trade.

Tonight I finished this one ...

[attachment=12066]

[attachment=12067]


----------



## JimH (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice! I think he will really like it.


----------



## EricJS (Oct 14, 2012)

That is a very lovely combination. I love the Statesman components and that black palm really takes it to a new level. Beautiful!


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice, I love black palm on pens!!

One of the first pens I ever made was a black palm bullet pen. I didnt realize back then that some things should be left to advanced turners, lol. That stuff is a bear to turn but looks really cool if you pull it off like you did!!


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW, very nice, Well done!!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 14, 2012)

The pen looks great!
If you would like to turn more palm wood, have it stabilized. It turns like a dream after that!
Tom


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks again 

I've got some left-over (it was a 12" stick of palm), but I don't think it's worth sending it off to be stabilized unless I get a bunch more stuff to process at the same time. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's the second installment of the pens I was asked to make. Same kit, in bocote ... much easier to turn than the black palm, but I compensated for that by getting the measurements wrong so the barrel was fatter than the finial.

Had to disassemble it and put it back on the lathe, then put the CA finish on again (the part I like least about the whole process.) Ah well -- better than way round than the other 

[attachment=12896]
[attachment=12895]


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done! That palm is still calling to me...


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 30, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! That palm is still calling to me...



Thanks. The piece of palm I have left over is yours if you'd like it -- either as a blank or turned into a pen.


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 30, 2012)

Both are very nice pens. Bocote is one of my favorite woods to turn. It just works out nice and it smells good too (if you like pickles). The black palm is really sharp. I tried to turn a turkey call out of a piece of that once and vowed to never turn it again unless it was stabilized so my hats off to you for a turn well done.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 30, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Both are very nice pens. Bocote is one of my favorite woods to turn. It just works out nice and it smells good too (if you like pickles). The black palm is really sharp. I tried to turn a turkey call out of a piece of that once and vowed to never turn it again unless it was stabilized so my hats off to you for a turn well done.



Thank you.

I didn't notice the smell of the bocote -- sometime in the last 3 or 4 weeks my nose clogged up and stopped working. I blame it on a cold I picked up at work, but the chances are high that it was the fumes from CA glue :cray:


----------



## BarbS (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are both beautiful pens. Very nice work!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 1, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Those are both beautiful pens. Very nice work!



:thanx:


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done! That palm is still calling to me...
> ...



You're too kind! I appreciate the offer, but if I had a pen that nice, all the ones I've made would look really bad sitting next to it. Just the offer made me smile... Thanks!


----------

